# Red brick 1k



## vicv (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello. From reading on another post I see this stone was being discussed. My question is from what I was gathering there is two of them both named Akamon. One from Imanishi and one from Naniwa. Now if i read that correctly Dave said the Imanishi was junk and the Naniwa was the quite good. I've looked and a certain vendor who sells quite a bit online has the Imanishi stone. If this is the crap one where does one find the Naniwa Akamon? I'm wanting to get something to basically replace my King combo 1k/6k as it's pretty small and I really like that giant brick.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 13, 2013)

I think Jon kind of replaced it with the Gesshin 1000 extra large stone. That thing looks like a beast!


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 13, 2013)

Jon may be able to order the akamon for you. It would be worth it to send him a pm about it. I think it is a fantastic stone for me. And is indespensible when sharpening large knives.


----------



## vicv (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll ask him. Is it different than the one the other site sells? the one listed as Iminashi? they're both called the same thing.


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no experience with the imanishi but I would trust Dave's opinion of it. If he says they're very different than so it is. The naniwa akamon on the other hand has a very "baby bear" not too hard not too soft feel amazing size, it's like sharpening on two sharpening stones at once, decent cutting speed, I like my chosera a little better in this area, and the finish it leaves is very even with no deep scratching or gouging. It is my go to stone for most of the sharpening i do for the other guys at either of my jobs( I leave it perma-soaking at my full time job along with a beston 500 and suehiro rika )


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I've seen the "Imanishi red brick 1k" in question is actually a 2k stone not made by Imanishi at all (although likely purchased through them by the retailer).

The "Naniwa red brick 1k" is actually a 1k stone made by Naniwa.

These are two completely different stones although commonly referred to by the same name - Akamonzen Naka-Toishi


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2013)

Be wary of sizes when shopping & comparing - both stones being talked about come in different sizes/thicknesses


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 13, 2013)

I looked for the "Naniwa Big Red Brick" because Naniwa is a favorite, but no such luck. I settled on this one for $25 and I LIKE IT. Econo style that cuts FAST. Seems to dish about like my King 1k at half the price.

http://www.hidatool.com/woodworking...000grit/hida-brand-sharpening-stone-1000-grit

PZ


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 13, 2013)

Naniwa Aotoshi 2K Green Brick. 

Imanishi Shingata Akamon 1K Red Brick.

They are both sold at "that other place".


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 13, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> Naniwa Aotoshi 2K Green Brick.
> 
> Imanishi Shingata Akamon 1K Red Brick.
> 
> They are both sold at "that other place".



We're not looking for those stones though.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.naniwa-abrasive.com/product/sharpening_stone/

That's the one.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 14, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> http://www.naniwa-abrasive.com/product/sharpening_stone/
> 
> That's the one.




YEA....the 1K JUMBO.....but where do we buy it. I saw in an earlier post you had reviewed one.

Also, thanks for all the vids you did. Spent a couple hours last night viewing your work.

THANKS,

PZ


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 14, 2013)

Pabloz said:


> YEA....the 1K JUMBO.....but where do we buy it. I saw in an earlier post you had reviewed one.
> 
> Also, thanks for all the vids you did. Spent a couple hours last night viewing your work.
> 
> ...



I'm think it was kfed who reviewed it. Also Dave did back in the day. All this talking about it makes me want to get one for work. 

No problem I'm glad you enjoyed the vids. Soon I should be able to start uploading again soon.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 14, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm think it was kfed who reviewed it.



OOOPPPSSS...yup you're correct.
I'd like to try one also. Eamon did a quick vid for me on speed sharpening and it looked like he used one. Just wish I could find some place to buy it.

PZ


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2013)

I got mine from Jon at JKI


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 14, 2013)

I smell group buy! :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I smell group buy! :knife:




That's a good idea because that's likely the best way for Jon to get them for a reasonable price. We might have to pressure him some.


----------



## vicv (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone. We'll talk to Jon!


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 14, 2013)

If a group buy happens I'll probably buy another one. One for home one for work. sounds good to me. I like this stone that much. Also, here's a link to a similar thread a while back that contains both dave and my reviews of the stone. Dave's is far more in depth but I gave it a shot ;x http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-brick-1k-experiences?highlight=naniwa+akamon


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 14, 2013)

Group buy!!!


----------



## DWells (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like one too. It's about time to replace my Bester.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 14, 2013)

What's the cost of this stone?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 14, 2013)

Group buy sounds like a plan!:knife:


----------



## vicv (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! Look what I've started!


----------



## vicv (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I sent a pm to Jon to see if he can do this. If so I'll start a new thread for the group buy


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey I called it first so I got dibs forealzies! :knife:


----------



## vicv (Jan 15, 2013)

Fair enough!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jan 17, 2013)

what's the good word?


----------



## pleue (Jan 18, 2013)

In for one as well


----------



## tkern (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## vicv (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe he's been busy but I've gotten no return message from him


----------



## vicv (Jan 18, 2013)

He got back to me. Been busy at the shop. He says he doesn't think he can get any more in and he's replaced it with his gessin 1k XL. He's willing to offer a discount for a group buy. I'm not sure if you're all interested or not. I'm not sure if I am. Even with a discount it'll still be a lot more than the akamon. And shipping from the states to me up in Canada will kill me. Probably close to $40. I did find someone who does carry the akamon for $89 but it's a shop in Canada so any of you non Canadians will suffer the same int' shipping that I would


----------



## pleue (Jan 18, 2013)

in for the group buy.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jan 18, 2013)

Who's selling the akamon in Canada, vicv?


----------



## vicv (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm new here but am I allowed to mention someone who isn't a supporting vendor on this site?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 19, 2013)

Sharpeningsupplies.com has the naniwa red 1k, but its only 5/8"...


----------



## vicv (Jan 19, 2013)

this one is 240x100x70. $89 plus $15 for shipping. To Canada or America. I guess they try to subsidize shipping to help customers so it's a flat rate. As I see Sharpening supplies was mentioned so I'll mention the vendor and I apologize if I've broken the rules but seeing as none of the supporting vendors carries it... Knifewear.com. Kevin Kent is a stand up guy who exchanged about a dozen e-mails back and forth trying to help me out. The XL version isn't on the site yet but they do have them. You'd have to email him about it. Or if anyones interested at that price I can see how many he has in stock to see if we can get a group buy at a discount


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 19, 2013)

Excuse my lack of computer skills I found a large King 1000 similar to the big brick I used at work for years.If you type in King-105 extra large #1000.I found one at Rakuten Global Market at 84.25.I think they ship fr. Japan.I bought mine at Cherry Japan Imports here in Honolulu.

I measured my old brick it is a little longer & wider,same thickness as the King 105.The King 1K in capable hands is a good stone,for yrs. sharpened my Masamoto carbon gyuto's & alot of other peoples knives on the brick.For my fish knives used polishing stone.

I think the King 105 for someone looking for a large 1K is not a bad choice.


----------



## vicv (Jan 19, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with a 1k king. I already have one. Always on the search for something different. This naniwa stone is harder, faster, more dish resistant, more even finish all for the same price


----------



## vicv (Jan 19, 2013)

ok he has three left so not much of a group buy but if anyones interested let me know or email Kevin


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeh the Gesshin 1K at JKI is out of stock.At 150.00 it is still a good deal for those who like large stones.If it is on par wt. my other Gesshins,I really like that line of soakers.A big brick takes forever to wear out & they are fun to sharpen on.:Beersausage:


----------



## JBroida (Jan 19, 2013)

more are on the way at present


----------



## vicv (Jan 19, 2013)

I appreciate it Jon and I've heard nothing but great things from your line of stones. But for me at $150 plus about $50 shipping up here by the size and weight of that thing that a lot of money. Yes you're getting a lot of stone but that's more than I'm willing to spend at this time in my early sparpending career


----------



## JBroida (Jan 19, 2013)

no worries at all


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2013)

vicv said:


> ok he has three left so not much of a group buy but if anyones interested let me know or email Kevin




*KKF Terms of Use*




> 9. Any proposed "group buys" must be brought to the attention of the Mod team for approval prior to the posting of any such proposed endeavor.


----------

